# WereBo about to top 49000



## joeten

Congratulations WereBo 49000, 1k more and you need a service.


----------



## Deejay100six

Nice going Bo!


----------



## Old Rich

Well done furry one! Your efforts are appreciated!


----------



## oscer1

Congratulations!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Corday

Don't stop now.


----------



## JMH3143

Wow!
Well done indeed!


----------



## SteveThePirate

Almost there wereBo! Congrats


----------



## WereBo

Awww... I wuz hoping to sneak past without anyone noticing :lol:

Thanks guys, 'tis muchly appreciated


----------



## IT-Barry

Don't know how you guys manage to get such high numbers 

Congrats for being so helpful  never a bad thing


----------



## Wrench97

Congratulations Bo nice work :thumb:


----------



## WereBo

Fank 'ee guys :lol:


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats Bo - great work!


----------



## Rich-M

Good job Bo!


----------



## WereBo

Muchas gracias folks :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:facepalm: Spanish in a Brit accent? :hide: :grin: Great work, oh great Bo. :thumb: (Face of?) :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe Thanks FSG - I picked the Spanish up from Mrs WereBo, she lived/worked there for 3 years during the early 70's, she speaks fluent Spanish but with a broad Yorkshire accent... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Ooohhh, I'm going to have nightmares. :lol:


----------



## joeten

Just for you don't get home sick now
Yorkshire Dialect Words and Phrases


Dialect word


Meaning


Origin


Example

‘ack


roof 


.


.

‘appen


perhaps


.


.

‘eck


hell


Hercules


"by ‘eck"

‘ey up


look out, be careful


old Norse


.

‘utch up


make more room (when sat together)


..
.

addle


earn
. .

a'gate


about


old Norse


.

allus


always


.

a' te are you? art thou? 

back end


autumn


.


. 

b'aht


without


.


.

bait


snack


old Norse


.

band


rope, string


old Norse


.

beck


stream , brook


old Norse


.

belt


hit, thrash


.


.

bray


hit, thrash


.


.

britches


trousers, knickers


.


.

callin’


talking or gossiping


.


.

capped


surprised


.


"A’m fair capped wi'im"

causey


pavement


.


.

champion


excellent


.


.

chuffed


very exited


.


.

coil ‘oil


coal shed or cellar


.


.

courtin’


going out with


.


.

faffin’


messing about


.


"stop faffin’"

fettle


make


.


.

flaggin’


getting tired


.


.

flags


regular flat paving stones


old Norse


.

flayed


afraid


.


.

flit


move house


old Norse


.

flummox


confuse, puzzle


.


.

frame


get a move on


.


"frame thissen"

fratch


quarrel


.


.

gaffer


boss


.


.

gainest


nearest


.


.

ginnel


narrow passageway


old Norse


.

gip


retch


.


.

gradley


grand


.


.

kayli


sherbert


.


.

kaylied


drunk


.


.

laik


play


old Norse




lig


lie down


old Norse


lig i’bed

list rug (also rag/peg rugs)


Thick rugs made from old coats and clothes cut up into pieces about 1" x 6", threaded through a hessian backing


origin of 'list'




.

loosin’


ending, finishing OR clock or watch running late


.


"loosin’ time" - finishing time

lop


flea


.


.

lug


pull or tug, a knot or tangle in hair


old Norse


.

lug ‘oil


ear hole


.


.

mashin’


a brew of tea


.


.

maungy


spoilt or peevish


.


.

midden


outside toilet (usually earth closet) dungheap, rubbish tip


old Norse


.

middlin’


moderate, average


.


.

mind


watch out for


.


.

mun


must, will


old Norse


.

nobbut


only


nothing but


.

nowt


nothing


.


.
'ow do how do you do? 

owt


anything


.


.

parky


chilly, cold


.


.

pawse


kick


.


.

peff


gentle cough


.


.

pikelet


crumpet


.


.

playin’ pop


telling someone off


.


.

pop


lemonade


.


.

rack


judgement by eye of accuracy of lengths etc


.


"by t’rack o’th’eye"

real


good or outstanding


.


.

reckon


think


old Norse


"what dus’t a reckon?"

reight


very


.


.

reyck


reach


.


.

rive


tear up or split


old Norse


.

shuft up


make more room (when sat together)


.


.

silin’


raining heavily


old Norse


"it’s silin’ down"

sithe


look out


see thee


.

skrike


scream loudly


old Norse


"stop skrikin’"

slart


splash


.


.

slop


one leg of a pair of trousers or knickers




smittle to catch "don't smittle me wi' tha' cawld"

sneck


iron door latch or nose


.


"keep tha’ sneck aat of it"

snicket


narrow passageway


.


.

spell


splinter of wood in the skin


old Norse


.
spanish liquorice 
spanish juice liquorice pieces melted in water 

spice


sweets


.


.

stalled


out of patience, fed up


.


"Ah’m fair stalled"

starved


cold


.


.

suited


pleased


.


.

sup up


drink up


.


.

think on


remember


.


.

thissen


yourself


.


.

thoile


to be unwilling to pay, not getting value for money


old Norse


"A’ can’t thoile payin’ £20 for that!"

throng


very busy


old Norse


.

Tyke


Yorkshireman, woman or dog - not always complimentary


.


"‘ee's a reight tyke"
underdrawin' loft (in a house) "pur i'thup i underdrawin" = put it up in the loft

wa’


worse


.d


"it's wa’ n’ that" = it's worse than that

wang


throw


.


.

wark


ache


.


"

winteredge


wooden clothes horse


winter equivalent of drying clothes on hedges during summer


.
Dialect phrase Meaning

a reight bobby dazzler


a good looking girl

a reight gud sooart


a really kind person

Ah wor fair starved


I really was cold

allus at t’ last push up


always at the last moment

goin’ dahn t’ nick


ill and not going to get better

livin’ tally / ower t’ brush


living together as man and wife but not married

popped ‘is cloggs


died

put wood i’th’oil


close the door

tek a good likeness


be very photogenic


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe.... Thanks Joe, sadly it's getting to be a dying language nowadays, these southern city-folks are taking over everywhere now :nonono: :grin:


----------



## joeten

We need to keep posting the more colourful regional variances t'will keep em alive


----------



## GZ

Well done WereBo!


----------



## WereBo

Thanks GZ


----------



## Babbzzz

So close the 50k mark! Awesome job Bo! :thumb:


----------



## WereBo

Bahut dhanyavaad Babbzzz









(I hope that's correct, I'm trusting Google for it :grin


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations!


----------



## Babbzzz

Ye To Mera Farz Thaa Bo! It means it was my duty Bo! There is no direct equivalent to thank you in Hindi. :smile: 

Yup, that was correct Hindi, but my mother tongue is Malayalam. And, you would say, 'Valare nandi Babbzzz' :grin: , nandi means thank you and valare means very much. :grin:

In Hindi, the same thing, bahut means very much and dhanyavad means thank you.


----------



## WereBo

Thanks JCG :wink:

@ Babbzzz - Aaahhh, I sit corrected :grin: I'm trying to pick up a few basic words and phrases, it's nice to surprise the local shopkeepers occasionally, while we're chatting :lol:


----------



## Babbzzz

Babbzzz said:


> Ye To Mera Farz Thaa Bo! It means it was my duty Bo! There is no direct equivalent to thank you in Hindi. :smile:


Sorry! I meant there is no direct equivalent to welcome in Hindi. :banghead:

Bahut dhanyavad is correct.


----------



## WereBo

Thanks for clarifying Babbzzz, my faith in Google (Translate) still stands :lol:


----------



## 2xg

No way Bo! 49K? nice :wink:


----------



## WereBo

Yes way, somehow... 2xg :grin: - Thank you lots :lol:


----------



## GZ

He will be at fiddy-k in da blink of an eye!


----------



## T_Rex

Wherebo ain't no JoBlo :smile: he's a posting machine, Great job WhereBo you are a class poster I have noticed that.


----------



## joeten

Class of his own making the standard


----------



## WereBo

Thanks guys









@ Joeten - Funnily enough, my old school-teachers used to say I should be in a class, all on my own.... :grin:


----------



## joeten

Mine frequently put me in one


----------



## Corday

At least it didn't take long to call the roll.


----------



## joeten

Yup just asked who was not there


----------



## WereBo

That'd be me who answered..... :lol:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

joeten said:


> Mine frequently put me in one


I'm not saying anything to the last two. :whistling: :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Can't say I blame you, really.... :lol:


----------



## joeten

We got the belt not like today


----------



## WereBo

We were more 'modern' in England, we got the gym-slipper (or bamboo cane for really serious 'offences') instead :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

joeten said:


> We got the belt not like today


Yeah, I've noticed that a lot of kids these days don't have belts. :grin:


----------



## joeten

I was taught by Nuns for a period on Canvey Island they liked Rulers and canes but here in Glasgow it was the Tawse or belt


----------



## WereBo

I had 2-3 years being taught by nuns at primary-school, but I was lucky enough to not get caught by 'em :lol:


----------



## joeten

I Think the ones we had where trained by the SS


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I've heard stories about them...


----------



## joeten

They could hurt if the right teacher did the job


----------



## WereBo

The nuns where I was had lethal tongues, they could wither a child from 50' away.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:lol:


----------



## Deejay100six

WereBo said:


> Yes way


Bo, I'm surprised at you!!!! By all the laws of English grammar, 'yes way' could never ever possibly be a response to 'no way'.

In fact, 'yes' and 'way' just don't go together no matter how you look at it.

Shame on you for subscribing to teenagers waffle. :lol:


----------



## WereBo

Hey I'm English so I'll play with the language as I want, I'm allowed to! :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six

WereBo said:


> Hey I'm English so I'll play with the language as I want, I'm allowed to! :grin:


Quite right Bo, if it was the first time I'd heard it, but its not. As far as I can see, its teens/young people coming out with tripe that doesn't make any sense in the hope that others will just blindly accept it as part of the English language.

We have perfectly good English dictionaries, at least we did until someone decided it was perfectly natural to add new words/phrases to it. :nonono:

The English dictionary should be set in stone. The English language is messed up enough, doesn't need anyone to make it worse. :smile:


----------



## WereBo

True, what a lot of youths don't understand yet, is that to play with the language you need to understand the rules and structures - I follow the rules (mostly), I just make strange 'shapes' occasionally :lol:

It's starting to make some of the local kids think more about what they're saying and how other folks interpret them, some have even stopped saying 'innit' which, for my ears, is a resounding success :grin:


----------



## joeten

Now convince Will Iam to 1 spell the name right and 2 that Dope is not a good thing


----------



## WereBo

Thou shalt be hard-pressed to achieve such aims :sigh:


----------



## joeten

Wrong thread lol But yup I agree


----------



## Deejay100six

joeten said:


> Wrong thread lol But yup I agree


So do I.................innit? :lol:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

You mean innit like "isn't it"?


----------



## joeten

That's the problem they use it when there is no sense to it, that meanings gets lost


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yep. But I guess that's because a language is a growing, living thing.


----------



## joeten

With some of it I accept growth with others it seems like a backward step, I think you could understand and recognise old English, far easier than some newer iterations.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I have to agree with you. 

Dadgum it, Bo! You're one of the only people on here whose thread could get so far off. I'm another. :grin: And Joe. :wink:


----------



## joeten

Back on topic 49292 and counting


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I believe it was part of his scheme to get more posts. :lol: 292 since this thread. :SHOCKED:


----------



## joeten

Naw he is lagging behind in that case


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Whyzat?


----------



## joeten

Not that many if he were padding them.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Oh. :lol:


----------



## Deejay100six

joeten said:


> Not that many if he were padding them.


Not familiar with that term, what does it mean?


----------



## joeten

Kind of along this line Stat padding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I don't know anyone here that would or could


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

joeten said:


> I don't know anyone here that would or could


How do you do that? :grin:


----------



## joeten

I don't think it would be hard to figure out but I ain't about to post it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Just kidding. :grin: I hate cheaters.

"Ain't" isn't proper English. :devil:


----------



## joeten

I know neither would be posting a how to lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

:grin: Okay, I'm leaving. :lol:


----------



## WereBo

Flight Sim Guy said:


> .............
> 
> "Ain't" isn't proper English. :devil:


Are you saying 'ain't' ain't a word 'cos it ain't in the dictionary? :grin:


----------



## Babbzzz

WereBo said:


> Are you saying 'ain't' ain't a word 'cos it ain't in the dictionary? :grin:


:rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Nope. I ain't saying it ain't a word 'cause it ain't in the dictionary, I'm just saying it ain't a word 'cause it ain't socially acceptable to use ain't. :devil:


----------



## WereBo

True it ain't a socially acceptable word, but it ain't not a word - I used to get severely frowned at, whenever a teacher overheard me saying it at school :lol:


----------



## joeten

Ain't true you know ain't: definition of ain't in Oxford dictionary (British & World English)


----------



## WereBo

'tis true, I used a 'double-negative' "it *ain't not* a word" :grin:


----------



## joeten

That's a positive approach


----------



## Redeye3323

I think you are trying to keep this thread going until the 50k thread judging by the 5 pages of posts 'Bo :grin:

Nice job anyhow, I wasn't active during the time you become Mod and then Manager, but I am glad that things are going well for you old friend :dance: (in both senses of the word :whistling: )


----------



## joeten

You can blame me and FSG for the most part.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Redeye3323 said:


> I think you are trying to keep this thread going until the 50k thread judging by the 5 pages of posts 'Bo :grin:


Yep, and Joe and I are helping him out. It's more efficient this way, 'cause then you don't need two threads. :lol:


----------

